# QAD Hunter, can it drop too fast?



## fatboy111 (Mar 5, 2003)

I set them so they are up the last 3/4-1/2 inch of draw. Make sure cams are synced and make sure rest clears the shelf. Now, if this does not have the lockdown feature make sure it's tied about 4 inches below the rest. If that does not work for you it could be bounce back causing the issue.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

It could very well be bounce back. it's just about impossible for it to drop too fast. it literaly starts to drop the instant the cables start to move, with the only issue being delay, because of the strength of the spring and weight of the operating chord.
essentially, the later the rest comes up, the earlier it will start it's fall, so, to get it out of the way as soon as possible, you have to make it come up as late in the draw cycle as possible.
the bugg-a-bo about this is, the earlier it needs to fall, the less support it gives the arrow, where it is starting out and needs the most guidance, is where the rest goes down. 
on a optional note....that's the beauty of the limb driven rests....they work in exactly the opposite phase theory. they are " normally up" and pulled down by the fact that, as the string is in a position to lose the arrow and the limb has stopped moving, the limb has pulled the rest out of the way. the slack in their chord and delay in their movement happens at the other end of the cycle. the play and delay is where the arrow is starting out and needs the most support,.... where the rest stays up. 
simply put, a regular drop-away is dependent on the speed and strength of its operating spring to get out of the way, the faster the bow the greater the possibility that the arrow will beat the rest to it's completely out of the way condition, because the rest spring itself has to be faster than the bow, but it operates independently of the bow's operating, so timing can ultimately be different and not necessarily soon enough or fast enough.
where a limbdriven rest is dependent on the speed and strength of the bow itself to get out of the way and is controlled, directly by the speed of the bow . regardless of how fast the bow is, when the limb stops moving and all the acceleration is over, the rest is down and when the limb stops moving the arrow just leaving the string, the faster the bow the faster the drop. timing stays exactly the same.


----------



## Rapt_up (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks guys... I when I said drop too fast I mean tthat the support was so little that the arrow was dropping and hitting the fletches on the rest in the down position, or the on the riser shelf, since I have marks showing that happening. This is happening on both lockdown and non lockdown rests.

I guess the question is, is that rest timing or something else thats causing that?


----------

